# Sibelius 6: Volume inconsistency with instrument change



## Mike Marino (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using Sibelius 6 to write for marching percussion (battery and front ensemble) and i'm getting inconsistent playback volumes when I change back and forth from instruments on a single staff line. This has always been an issue for for so I thought id finally ask around to see if you guys are noticing the same problem.

NOTE: I only seem to have this problem when switching from a melodic instrument to a non-melodic instrument. In all cases the volume of the playback returns to the proper dynamic level upon switching back to the original instrument. And it only happens every once in a while.

Example:
I'm writing for vibraphones. Lets say the dynamic being is Forte. Then I change out the instrument line to a standard 5-line (general) percussion instrument for a suspended cymbal roll....and everything comes out at PP.

OR, I'm writing for marimba and I swap out the the instrument for a quick cymbal crash....but the crash has almost no volume.

In both cases the dynamic playback volume corrects itself when it changes back to the original melodic instrument.

Does that make sense at all? Anyone else having this problem???

- Mike


----------



## windshore (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha, I suppose you could edit in Instrument Dictionary but it would change the sound for all Suspended Cymbals for instance. 

Normally I would never combine a melodic mallet part on the same staff as non-melodic. 

Your alternative work-around is to make 2 separate parts in the score then create a combined part in the parts window. (and delete the individual parts.) In the combined part you could hide empty staves and it'll all look the way you have in mind.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 4, 2011)

Right. And I've done the work around many time; it's just such a pain in the butt to go back and forth. The only reason I combine the melodic and non-melodic instruments on one staff is because the mallet players have suspended cymbals attached to their instrument. So, in essence, one person's part might be: marimba (grand staff), suspended cymbal, and splash cymbal....because that's what's on their rig. So the part is particular to that person on that instrument rig. Does that make sense?

Often times I use the workaround you explained for purposes of sending out the recordings of the scores to the directors....

Oy. I guess it is what it is.


----------



## windshore (Aug 4, 2011)

your other possible alternative:

When Cymbal part comes in put the dynamic you want in the part first then put in the one that works volume-wise and hide it. Simple.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 4, 2011)

Right. I think I've done that as well, lol. Funny enough, it works just fine sometimes......then has issues other times. It's not a huge deal because the recordings are just for the band director's reference, so it doesn't need to be heavily programmed (although I do a lot of hiding of the dynamics to make the drums pop a little more). It'll still be fine on the parts.

Now I'm just complaining, lol.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think I've only seen this problem when the number of staves for an instrument changes. Grand staff to one staff or back is when Sibelius gets confused.

There is a similar problem that happens when using imported MIDI, but that doesn't seem to be what you're talking about.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 5, 2011)

Stefan, I have zero problems with that (from non-pitched to non-pitched)....but, again, just intermittent problems when it's a non-melodic instrument change FROM a melodic instrument.....but not the other way around.

Who knows. It is what it is. I've dealt with it for years. I was just curious....but as Windshore said, I doubt that a lot of people are using that combination.


----------

